# How do I duplicate adjustments made to one image file to others?



## hassiman (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have a set of five image files that I want to stitch into a panorama.  I want to make the basic adjustments (exposure, shadow, clarity, color adjustments and Lens profile corrections ) to the first image of the series and then clone those same settings to the remaining images in the series so they match as closely as possible befor using CS6 to stitch them together.

How can I do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 28, 2013)

Either:

1. Select all the images you want to apply the same settings to, go to Develop, turn on Autosync (click on the small button to the left of the "Sync" button, bottom right of the screen, it will then change to AutoSync). The image in the Loupe will be the "most selected" of the selected images. Make your changes to that image and they will automatically be applied to the other selected images. When done, don't forget to turn off AutoSync.

Or:

2. Select all the images you want to apply the same settings to, go to Develop. The image in the Loupe will be the "most selected" of the selected images. Make your changes to that image, check to make sure your other images are still selected and ensure the image you worked on remains the "most selected", then click the Sync button. A dialog box will appear which allows you to select what develop settings you want to sync to the other selected images, make your selections, press the "Syncronize" button, job done.


----------



## hassiman (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Jim,

What is the sequence I should use if I have already made the changes to the first image in the group without having chosen all of the rest?  Just choose the group, make sure the loupe id highlighting the modified first image and then sync?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, select all the images making sure the one with the adjustments is the most selected (white border) and then hit the Sync button.


----------



## marco (Sep 28, 2013)

Never used Jim's option #1.
I use #2 quite often.
There are other ways, though.
You can develop a picture and then move to the next one and click "previous". This will copy ALL settings you applied to the previous selected photo. It gives you no control over what settings to include/exclude. Good thing about this method is you can then finetune your image and move on to the next one and do it again. 
OR


----------



## marco (Sep 28, 2013)

...
OR
On the left side choose "copy". LR will aks you what settings to copy.
Then on the next photo click "paste" and only the selected settings will be applied. So no cropping, if you don't want to.
If you skip a couple of pictures then "previous" won't work, but "paste" will.

In your case, Jim's options are probably the best way to do it.


----------



## hassiman (Sep 29, 2013)

After I have have synced all adjustments across the group I assume I can then further adjust each image file individually ?
After this has been done what is the best way to get the adjusted Raw files into PS CS6 to stitch the files with adjustments retained... Or is that even possible?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes you can continue to edit the photos individually.

To get them into photoshop you select all the images, right click on one of them and Select "Merge To Panorama In Photoshop"


----------

